# Financial Protection?



## philglossop (Apr 22, 2013)

Morning all

I need some advice.

I'm in the process of trying desperately to out my finances post divorce. I've applied for my credit rating but already the system has highlighted an issue. That I had a credit card and a pay day loan.

There's no record of either going from my main bank account. My XH was fond of pay day loans and it's sunk my heart into the pit wondering if he's behind it back in 2012.

If I can prove (very easily with my job) that I'm not behind both, should I go to the police for fraud or just put it down to my stupidity at the time for being too trusting?

I've moved on and I don't harbour bitterness or hate but what would you do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If the credit agencies in the UK are like the ones in the USA, you can write them saying that those are not your bills and ask them to remove them. They then have 30 days to provide proof that they are your bills. If they cannot then they have to remove the bills.

before you decide your next step, resolve the first one of getting them removed from your credit report.

What is he law there? when you are married, are both spouses responsible for the bills made by the other?


----------



## COguy (Dec 1, 2011)

I'd do whatever is in your power. It's much easier to explain fraud to a potential lender. If you have the ability to go to the police over it, I'd do it. But you might want to call both creditors first to get some details.


----------

